

DotCloud Adds Support For WebSockets, Vertical Scaling And More - KenCochrane
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/open-paas-dotcloud-adds-support-for-websockets-vertical-scaling-and-more/

======
shykes
Here are the announcements on dotCloud's blog.

[http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-announces-native-
support-f...](http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-announces-native-support-for-
websock)

<http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-now-supports-mongodb-20>

[http://blog.dotcloud.com/now-scale-vertically-or-
horizontall...](http://blog.dotcloud.com/now-scale-vertically-or-horizontally-
on-dotcl)

------
zerosanity
I wonder what info-structure changes had to be done to support WebSockets. Are
they using experimental nginx support? Something else?

~~~
KenCochrane
If you look at this page, towards the bottom

<http://docs.dotcloud.com/guides/websockets/>

It says the following: "the old load balancers are based on Nginx, while the
new ones are based on Node.js"

------
frisco
What are the limits to the vertical scaling? Can I, for example:

    
    
      dotcloud scale MYAPP db:memory=144G
    

How much would such a thing cost, if possible?

~~~
KenCochrane
According to this page: <http://docs.dotcloud.com/guides/scaling/>

The max you can scale is 64GB, However scaling above 4GB must be explicitly
enabled for your account, so you need to contact them.

